# how to get this front end



## fokis02 (Feb 24, 2005)

where can a person get the finders, hood, and front end from?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

fokis02 said:


> where can a person get the finders, hood, and front end from?


Technology>you

You have to host it somewhere to post up the picture.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Go to the site you got the picture from, right click on the picture, go to properties, go down to the Address (URL) copy that, put that in the image icon, and then the picture will come up.


----------



## fokis02 (Feb 24, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> Go to the site you got the picture from, right click on the picture, go to properties, go down to the Address (URL) copy that, put that in the image icon, and then the picture will come up.


C:\Documents and Settings\Jim Tipton\Desktop\300Zpics


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

fokis02 said:


> C:\Documents and Settings\Jim Tipton\Desktop\300Zpics


NO not from your computer. GO TO THE WEBSITE!


----------



## fokis02 (Feb 24, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> NO not from your computer. GO TO THE WEBSITE!


how can I get it off my computer.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

load it up to a host like photobucket.com and use the third IMG tag to upload the pics


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

You can host it somewhere like imagestation, or another site that has a gallery. Or you can go to the website you saved the picture from and follow the directions I gave you above to post the picture.


----------



## fokis02 (Feb 24, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> You can host it somewhere like imagestation, or another site that has a gallery. Or you can go to the website you saved the picture from and follow the directions I gave you above to post the picture.


just go to http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/fokis02ks/album?.dir=/8118 and that sould get you there


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

It is a custom kit. So nowhere.


----------



## fokis02 (Feb 24, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> It is a custom kit. So nowhere.


it almost looks like a 90 or newer, add or fittef to the car


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

fokis02 said:


> it almost looks like a 90 or newer, add or fittef to the car


Umm I don't understand what you are trying to say.


----------



## fokis02 (Feb 24, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> Umm I don't understand what you are trying to say.


if it is custom, the parking lamps look like they are from a 90 or newer front end, do you think.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

fokis02 said:


> if it is custom, the parking lamps look like they are from a 90 or newer front end, do you think.


Nope they are to flat, but they look like the right size. I do know the front end is completely custom.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Thats hot. Wish I could get something like that on mine. The whole car is hot.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Shouldn't have an overheating problem with all those vents.


----------

